# T1 Diabetic Supplies



## Shiv67 (Apr 23, 2018)

As a T1 diabetic and having travelled worldwide in years gone by I am a well seasoned traveller but just wanted to check if for a few months stay in Portugal I need anything in particular medically for my diabetes other than the following (I will be bringing enough supplies with me but just in case...):

EHIC
Specific prescription of medications
Prescription with generic names of medications
Letter confirming I am allowed to carry medical supplies

As it is over 15 years since I was in Portugal just want to ensure that I have everything covered and am well organised before we go! 

Also will have private health insurance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The EHIC will ensure you can see Doctors etc & diabetic care here is nothing short of fabulous so I reckon you'll be fine.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally agree with TM Siobhan


----------



## Rosetta (Aug 5, 2018)

*advice from your experience*

May I pick your brain? as a T1 have you ever been to China, were you able to get your insulin?
many thanks,
k





Shiv67 said:


> As a T1 diabetic and having travelled worldwide in years gone by I am a well seasoned traveller but just wanted to check if for a few months stay in Portugal I need anything in particular medically for my diabetes other than the following (I will be bringing enough supplies with me but just in case...):
> 
> EHIC
> Specific prescription of medications
> ...


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Can I ask - is diabetic medicine 'free' as in the UK? What about other prescriptions as per UK?
I Will be working for a few years so will qualify as a resident.

thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not quite free but almost. Paper prescriptions, GP appointments (if diabetes related), testing kits, eye tests, blood tests & ECGs etc are all free & you also get small 'social discounts on some bills such as electricity but you do pay a small fee for drugs & lancets etc.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

that's great, thanks...

how do you get these social discounts?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a clever system & you don't have to do anything at all.................. The Dr registers you as diabetic on the computer & the computer generates a code that is sent to whatever service we're talking about & the discount is automatically applied. 

I didn't even know I was getting it until a Portuguese friend of mine who is a nurse mentioned it to me so then I checked my bill & there it was.


----------



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

brilliant!

So I have to ask.. how much?!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

malimber said:


> brilliant!
> 
> So I have to ask.. how much?!


I don't even bother looking but it's nowhere near a significant amount......... I just sit down once a year, total it up & add it to my annual Bombeiros supporter's subscription.


----------

